#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Αποτύπωση/Αξιολόγηση φέροντος οργανισμού παλιού κτίσματος

## cpapakon

Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε κάποια εταιρεία στη Θεσσαλονίκη που να αναλαμβάνει την αποτύπωση του φέροντος οργανισμού σε παλιό κτίριο (σύμμεικτη κατασκευή) χρησιμοποιώντας μη καταστροφικές μεθόδους.

----------


## Xάρης

Μια ματιά στο "*Τεχνογράφημα*" και θα βρεις σχετικές διαφημίσεις.
Οι εταιρείες που λαμβάνουν καρότα έχουν συνήθως και όργανα για τον εντοπισμό του οπλισμού και για την εκτίμηση με μη καταστροφικές μεθόδους της ποιότητας του σκυροδέματος σε συνδυασμό πάντα με καρότα.

Όταν λες "σύμμεικτη" τι ακριβώς εννοείς;

Δες *ΕΔΩ* και *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Theo

Μόνος σου συνάδελφε γιατί δεν το προσπαθείς ?

Και αν χρειάζεται εξειδικευμένο εξοπλισμό τους φωνάζεις μόνο για αυτό.

Γνώμη λέω, καθώς βρέθηκα μπροστά στο ερώτημα για δική μου δουλειά κάποτε.

----------

